# Seat bag for 6" tire clearance



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

So this is my tire clearance with the suspension bottomed on the bumper stop. 6.5" max but rather unlikely it will ever bottom given 8" of travel. I was hoping to go with a Relevant Designs bag but I see all of their models spec 7" or more clearance required.
Since I only have 2" with the Kind shock seat post down, its not going to be used.
Any recommendation?


----------



## thmslilly (May 20, 2012)

I just went through this predicament. I have a Bronson which is also a 6 inch travel bike and has a 150mm dropper post. The bike actually does great for bikepacking and I want to be able to take it on singletrack routes loaded. With the suspension bottomed and the dropper all the way down, I had around 5" between the seat and the tire. I ended up going with the Rockgeist Gondola dropper bag. The designer at Rockgeist rides a Santa Cruz 5010 which is similar to our bikes and built the Gondola to function with a dropper. There is a 4L and 5L. I went with the 4L and it fits. At FULL bottom out with the post FULLY down, the bag rubs a bit, but I am personally not worried about that. I don't see myself hitting anything that would cause a 6" bike to bottom out whilst bikepacking.. Overall, the Gondola has been superb. I only have a few test rides, but I could throw my tent in there and not even notice the bag/weight. Made for a much more agile ride than a big, floppy 8L+ seat bag.

TLDR: Rockgeist Gondola


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Thanks, I had not run across the Gondola yet but have found a few, one I really like is not yet available and worse has compatiblity with a dropper, dropped. I'll post up what I find and do, as things develop.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Also, check out the following:

Bedrock Black Dragon: Black Dragon Dropper Seat Bag - Bedrock Bags

Porcelain Rocket Mr. Fusion mini: https://www.porcelainrocket.com/collections/store/products/mr-fusion-mini

Porcelain Rocket Charlene: https://www.porcelainrocket.com/collections/store/products/charlene

Rogue Panda Ripsey: http://www.roguepanda.com/shop/ripsey-seatbag/

Some of those are dropper compatible, some are not, but I think all of them need 6" or less from saddle rails to the tire, so should fit.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Checked all those out and spoke with the Rogue Panda people, I think the Ripsey is my best option. I just wish they also showed the colors, but thats a small thing. Hardest thing is to decide if DFC is worth the risk...I just hacked off several ounces with a Ti shock spring which I need because I'm heavier than when I chose the initial spring rate and with 30lbs+ on top of that it was putting my already low bottom bracket into the weeds.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

crossup said:


> Checked all those out and spoke with the Rogue Panda people, I think the Ripsey is my best option. I just wish they also showed the colors, but thats a small thing. Hardest thing is to decide if DFC is worth the risk...I just hacked off several ounces with a Ti shock spring which I need because I'm heavier than when I chose the initial spring rate and with 30lbs+ on top of that it was putting my already low bottom bracket into the weeds.


Good choice if you go with Rogue Panda. Nick makes quality stuff and has great customer service. I have a Picketpost seatbag and a couple of accessory bags from him, all good stuff. Also read this if you haven't seen it yet:

Rogue Panda Designs, Bricks and Bikepacking - BIKEPACKING.com

What's DFC?


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

My bad DCF....Dyneema Composite Fabric


----------



## justsellbrgs (Aug 21, 2014)

Rockgeist


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Another option that was just announced from Revelate:

Revelate Vole Review: 11th Time's a Charm. - BIKEPACKING.com


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

crossup said:


> Checked all those out and spoke with the Rogue Panda people, I think the Ripsey is my best option. I just wish they also showed the colors, but thats a small thing.


Sorry we don't have the colors on the website (they used to be there but it broke with a plugin update ... hopefully we'll get them back soon). In the meantime here's everything but orange and teal:


----------



## charcist (May 29, 2007)

I recently purchased the Bedrock Black Dragon and used it on a dropper post for a Kokopelli bikepack trip. It is used with a Valais seatpost clamp which reduces your available seatpost drop by an inch. The Black Dragon worked like a charm.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Nick, I got the Gray several weeks ago from you, with a pinkish Titanium colored frame there was not much hope there would be a better choice. The straight CAMO actually has a bit of a match but I'm not trying to be stealth


----------

